# Best flex hose



## Southern06 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am trying to snorkel a rancher 400. What is the best flex and where to buy it.
Also what size do I need to run 2" or 1 1/2" thanks fo any help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Get w/ JP300 he has the best. I used it on my Teryx. Great stuff and easy to work with. Very tough too.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I've always wondered why no one has never tried electrical liquidtite conduit (either steel or aluminum core). Maybe it might be difficult to find the proper fittings to mate it where necessary.


----------

